# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Karachi

## dutchbodybuilder

Lets see what these contain. I hope William allows me to analyse these.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Do you think that he will? that will be an expensive test.

----------


## Grizzly420

put some pics farther away.

----------


## Seajackal

Dutch, please let us know when things get in their way with this one. Thanks
for sharing the infos, you're always a good help to this board Big Brother.  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

I'm not a post whore but, I want to hear from Dutch what it came like?
*B*U*M*P* (shit I hate this word, is it a word BTW???).

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Im curious as well, please keep us posted..

----------


## ...medX...

I'm especially curious...  :Wink:

----------


## BG

I with you guys.

----------


## Seajackal

Dutch where are you???  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## iron T

I Read Many Opinions Of What They Contain, Personally I Reckon They Are Real, Just Cheaply Made Like Third World Countries Do, They Are Not Your Average Top Of The Line U.s.a. Companies Who Make Them And Thats Why They So Cheap Too.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

William asked me to be a little more carefull with the analysing, it costs a fortune, especially since we recently analyse more and more peptides generic from China. The last IGF-1 LR3 turned out to contain rat-insuline (graphics in the new issue of Body of Science) and now the generic KE*** rhGH is in the lab.

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for showing up Dutch! So we can't expect a lab test for those ones so
soon?  :Frown:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> William asked me to be a little more carefull with the analysing, it costs a fortune, especially since we recently analyse more and more peptides generic from China. The last IGF-1 LR3 turned out to contain rat-insuline (graphics in the new issue of Body of Science) and now the generic KE*** rhGH is in the lab.


Damn, rat-insuline, thats terrible. Please keep us updated, especially with the KE***. I am real leary of that stuff, cant wait for the results. Last I heard of that, a batch tested to be HCG !

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

We know now that it is pure gh, the lab still has to do the sequencing to determen if it is somatropine, met-somatropine or Des-Ph1-somatropine. I'll keep you informed.

----------


## farsaperla

> Lets see what these contain. I hope William allows me to analyse these.



sorry guys,can you help me?
which is the fake on the pics?on the right or on the left?

i don't understaind good the message!!!

thanks guys!!

----------


## manaja

whar did the karachi sustanon contain in the test ?

----------


## juicy_brucy

This thread is over 2 years old!!! 
None of these guys post here anymore...  :Frown:

----------


## manaja

ooops ....no worries, i just wandered as i have a batch the same.

----------

